# Arcadia Jungle Dawn Wooden Vivarium



## Lazmarr (Aug 13, 2017)

Looking at getting an Arcadia Jungle Dawn for my planted enclosure. 
However it's a custom built wooden unit and these lights apparently need good airflow.
The custom unit is around 100x120x60 cm (HxWxL) 
Does anyone have experience in using these in wooden or low airflow enclosures?
How could I improve the airflow?
Which jungle dawn would you suggest, a 13w or a 22w? (The plants are planted to 80cm).


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

you will need the 22w for sure.

If you use the RAJD22B fitting bracket it ensures good airflow around the product

then just site away from direct heat.

I have had them running inside wooden vivs for 3 years with no problems at all, but they are fitted away from the heat source.



Lazmarr said:


> Looking at getting an Arcadia Jungle Dawn for my planted enclosure.
> However it's a custom built wooden unit and these lights apparently need good airflow.
> The custom unit is around 100x120x60 cm (HxWxL)
> Does anyone have experience in using these in wooden or low airflow enclosures?
> ...


----------



## Lazmarr (Aug 13, 2017)

Arcadiajohn said:


> you will need the 22w for sure.
> 
> If you use the RAJD22B fitting bracket it ensures good airflow around the product
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you very much for the help!
The heat source is at the opposite side from the lights, it's only to keep the enclosure around 24-26°C and warm the water a little; so it's not too cold and to help with humidity.
I've just ordered the 22w Jungle Dawn and the fitting bracket. The plants should be very happy this weekend haha


----------

